# Lynnhaven LT Little Pebbles



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is Pebbles udder she is a week fresh today, these were from a few days ago.. But, what do y'all think of it? Sorry... Not the best lighting..


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So a week fresh FF?

I say it looks nice. I don't see any red flags with it as of now. It's well proportioned, I can see the 1/3 in front, middle, and back. Well attached. Visible medial. I'd like to see the teats be more to the inside, but if she is a FF that could certainly change through this freshening or to the next. More medial would be nice at the bottom, but again, that could also change a lot.

Overall I like it. I'd be happy with a week fresh FF like that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes sorry, forgot to say she was an FF! :doh: 
These pictures were from a few days fresh, and I know it's soon to tell a lot as things can change a lot, but I'm liking it so far  
Thank you! I have such a hard time with the MSL! I don't know why, but I do! LOL
I think I got it down, and then someone corrects me! :lol: ah well  learning some things is tough for me..


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

The main thing that stand out at me in height in the rear. Other than that, it looks great! ;-)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I agree with the others.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

I have a few bucks in mind as to who to breed her to, my top two would be the Kasdemur's buck or the Blissberry buck(who's out of a lovely Kastdemur's doe!)

http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/bucks.html


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That doe looks vaguely familiar ……...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol: does she now? Wonder why? :chin:


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

By the way i have not seen any pics of the kids.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Too two, top two, or tu tu? LOL :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goatygirl said:


> By the way i have not seen any pics of the kids.


I have them posted on her kidding thread


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah i saw


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd say a touch more rear height and stronger medial, but overall that's a nice FF udder. I like the fore-udder, and you can see some nice rear attachments there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks 

I'll get some new pictures next week when I fill her again and clip her udder


----------

